# Beer Delivery Shelf Train



## VmiPat (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone,

Had a question about a layout that i'm currently planning. I am going to do an elevated shelf layout in my basement, and I want the train to be able to receive a 12oz beer can from a ramp, go forward a few feet, and drop it to me while sitting on the couch.

I think I have most of the layout figured out, the only question is which train car would be best to make this happen?

I grew up with HO scale, but I think that is too small of a scale to get this done. I have looked at a few cars, let me know if i'm thinking the right way.

-Remote controlled log dumper. This one looks like it can be expensive, but assuming I could get the can to fit, and that the car has enough power to tip it over, this would be ideal.

-A flat car that I can put a mount on. With this I could have something that activates when the car gets to the couch so that the can is pushed off the car. I figure if I could somehow get the can to land upright so that it is the highest point on the train, I could have something mounted along the layout to push the can off the car, so that would be one less button to push. :smilie_daumenpos:

Are there any other types of cars I should be looking for? Anyone else try to do something like this before?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

The biggest problem I see is getting the cold beer can onto the train.
Getting it off is no real problem, if you can get the train into arms reach.

I've got an idea, but it'll be overkill.
How many beers do you need in a session?


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

why not make a "loading platform" that has a ramp on one side of the trailer, and a wall on the other side, that way when the beer rolls into the car, it will hit the wall and bounce back into the car. As for dropping off, they do have cars that either have a mechanical or electrical dump option. I have a Marx log hauler that might work well for this type of idea, makes me want to try this myself lol.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

What kind of beer? That will determine the worth of this exercise.

I'd also go the log dump method. Getting just a single can at a time onto the car can be handled by having a solenoid actuated pylon cycling up and down at the bottom of the loading ramp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I would suggest that the off load ramp be padded at the bottom so that the beer lands softly, though I have see a cart that was padded and held glasses of beer here is the link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciFAV5PAOrM


----------



## VmiPat (Nov 26, 2014)

My plans are for one beer at a time, but i'm open to any other ideas. My main goal is to not have to get up to do anything and to not have to push a ton of buttons.

As far as what type of beer: I figure 12oz cans will be easier to deliver than bottles. I also could load some sodas and make some pretzel cans that can be put in the rotation too. I'm a fan of Sam Adams(which I just saw in cans last night for the first time), and for long nights anything cheap.

For loading, I had the same ideas. I have put a copy of some real fast plans I just made. The can dispenser will be angled straight out of the wall so that isn't 100% accurate in my plans. For the cooler, i'm probably just going to use a cheap rectangular flip top cooler. I plan to cut a beer sized hole in the side and put a flap to keep the cans cold. I'm not too worried about the cooler being air tight. I figure I can get through a ramp of beers pretty quick if needed so I can put cold ones back in.

On the other side of the cooler, I want to decorate the scene to make it look like a brewery is dropping fresh kegs to the train.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

If I were a bit younger and a lot sprier, I'd trot down to the basement and dig out my old Lionel hopper car or gondola just to check the fit- but I'm not and I ain't. It's an intriguing thought, but might only be workable in G scale. Probably be faster, easier, and cheaper to buy and train a monkey or wife to fetch it from the fridge or build yourself a beermeister next to the couch- cold beer on tap within arm's reach, and no cans to recycle. No buttons to push, either.


----------



## VmiPat (Nov 26, 2014)

jesteck said:


> If I were a bit younger and a lot sprier, I'd trot down to the basement and dig out my old Lionel hopper car or gondola just to check the fit- but I'm not and I ain't. It's an intriguing thought, but might only be workable in G scale. Probably be faster, easier, and cheaper to buy and train a monkey or wife to fetch it from the fridge or build yourself a beermeister next to the couch- cold beer on tap within arm's reach, and no cans to recycle. No buttons to push, either.


I've had these thoughts, especially about the wife/monkey, but I want a basement layout anyways, so I figure i'd give this a shot.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

I was kinda thinking about it today and here's my thoughts. Make the tray that holds the beers have spring tension. Than use like a high torque model airplane servo. Make an arm for it that can maybe push the beer onto the car.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

a normal airplane servo should work, it is not pulling or pushing an item, but just a stopper pin moving up an down, but by the looks of that shelf unit, if you did get a high powered servo lined up at the backside of the can, you could be able to pop it over the lip of the tray and then let gravity do the rest. Now are you willing to reach the beer in the car, or do you want it to drop down to you? Either way, I see the log car by Marx, or something similar being the best bet. As for the servo, I am not sure, but I am willing to bet there is a way to rig it so that when the car is in position, it will activate the servo dropping the can into the car, and when you pull away, deactivate the servo. If you are using a powerful servo to push the beer up over the lip, then I think this would be the best bet.


----------



## VmiPat (Nov 26, 2014)

infernisdiem said:


> a normal airplane servo should work, it is not pulling or pushing an item, but just a stopper pin moving up an down, but by the looks of that shelf unit, if you did get a high powered servo lined up at the backside of the can, you could be able to pop it over the lip of the tray and then let gravity do the rest. Now are you willing to reach the beer in the car, or do you want it to drop down to you? Either way, I see the log car by Marx, or something similar being the best bet. As for the servo, I am not sure, but I am willing to bet there is a way to rig it so that when the car is in position, it will activate the servo dropping the can into the car, and when you pull away, deactivate the servo. If you are using a powerful servo to push the beer up over the lip, then I think this would be the best bet.


Thanks for the ideas:appl:. I want to be sitting on the couch and have the can drop to me...which may get interesting after a few drops. With the can dispenser, I think i can find one without a lip on the side, so I plan to slide the can off the side of the can dispenser. Either way, the airplane servo looks like it would be perfect for this.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Update?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thinking WAY outside the box here....

Get a fleet of tank cars. Modify them to hold beer, with a screw on top on the dome.
Now make an industrial siding on your layout that goes right into the cooler/fridge.
When you want a beer, send the loco to haul a tanker car to you.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

I like the idea, as I was wondering how he'd keep the beer cold in his loader ramp. (Excuse me for assuming OP is "he," but no woman would think to combine trains and beer.)

A better option might be to park a fleet of log loader cars on a siding run thru the side wall of the fridge, and send a loco to retrieve 'em. As with any fridge penetration, condensation could be a bit of an issue, but not one that can't be overcome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

Just get one of these.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yl2JWgGXz0


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

GREAT idea. My question is - after loading the beer, running it around the track, stopping and retrieval - how many hours do you wait to OPEN it???


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

FM Trainmaster said:


> I like the idea, as I was wondering how he'd keep the beer cold in his loader ramp. (Excuse me for assuming OP is "he," but no woman would think to combine trains and beer.)
> 
> A better option might be to park a fleet of log loader cars on a siding run thru the side wall of the fridge, and send a loco to retrieve 'em. As with any fridge penetration, condensation could be a bit of an issue, but not one that can't be overcome.


This was pretty much my idea. The train lives in the fridge/cooler so the beers stay cool. Load up 6 cars with 6 beers and just drive the train around when you need a refill on the couch. 

Because the cold beer is the biggest engineering issue I reckon.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

daveh219 said:


> GREAT idea. My question is - after loading the beer, running it around the track, stopping and retrieval - how many hours do you wait to OPEN it???


couple of flicks to the top of the can and crack it open straight away. :thumbsup:


----------

